# Cow Pie anyone? - Updated Pics on Page 3



## agriffin (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, I tried making cow pie shaped soap... 

What can I say... novelty sells here in Grand Prairie, TX!

I think I need to smash them a little flatter before they harden too much.  And they will turn darker brown as they cure.  They have vanilla in them... 

Not too pleased... but okay for a first try 












[/img]


----------



## krissy (Mar 6, 2010)

OMG!!
i don't know whether that is more disgusting or genius!
what a fun idea!


----------



## CherryGardenGirl (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh dear . . . that last picture is a killer


----------



## Deda (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh dear.  That's disgusting!
Is Grand Prairie close to Trophy Club?  Sounds really familiar.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 6, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> Oh dear.  That's disgusting!
> Is Grand Prairie close to Trophy Club?  Sounds really familiar.



Just south of Dallas...

I know it's disgusting!  But it WILL sell!  

Now I'm going to take a shower... I just feel dirty after making those...


----------



## Deda (Mar 6, 2010)

Where are you selling them?  I have to send one to my sister.  ASAP.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey Grand Prairie, I am in Corsicana, Just about 40 minutes South of you!


----------



## agriffin (Mar 6, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> Where are you selling them?  I have to send one to my sister.  ASAP.



LOL, well I sell at the Grand PRairie farmer's market... but I think these are still in the works... 

If anybody wants to make their own I just piped out of a frosting bag (tip cut off a bit) when the soap was thick trace... and that's lemon grass for uh...  added texture...

but I googled cow pie pictures... I think I need to go for more flat?


----------



## IanT (Mar 7, 2010)

that is so twisted...... I love it.


----------



## Healinya (Mar 7, 2010)

Those are pretty cool... I would buy it lol.

There was a web site that was shared here awhile back that I thought I had bookmarked but can't find - they had every mold shape you would never have thought of... I wish I could find it, because you're photo is making me want to have my own fun lol..

I can't believe I even thought this, but what if you crumble up heavy wax paper and then open it flat. Press that against the semi-firm soap, and it will flatten then while leaving behind a.... better texture?? 

Great Job...again - very cool


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 7, 2010)

Can't you find one of these locally?


----------



## ToniD (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes,    I can tell you that if any of my sons or my husband were to buy a bar of soap, those would be the ones!   Creative idea


----------



## IanT (Mar 7, 2010)

Lol also..not sure if you have ever been around cows.... but re: the flat cowpie thing.... just remember that unlike dogs/cats and such...they dont squat.... their business end is like 4 ft off the ground, so youve gotta think of that fall/impact as the flattening factor lol

I cant believe Im giving advice/input based off of cowpies lol


----------



## April (Mar 7, 2010)

So you could produce a full line of POO soaps, dog poo, cat poo....  Growing up on a dairy farm these look pretty authentic.  The fly is a good idea too.  

You are a creative genius and obviously you have a great sense of humour.

You're going to sell $hi% soap.  Good for you.

Cheers.

Thank you for the giggle.

April


----------



## pinkduchon (Mar 7, 2010)

Not pleased? How could you not be. Those look so real!


----------



## gekko62 (Mar 7, 2010)

LOL.. From memory theres a greenish tint I think,& Ian,you have it down pat(haha) on the gravity thing. Splllatt!! Sort of ripples out from the centre. Hows about thwopping those plates on the bench a coupla times to flatten it a bit?


----------



## April (Mar 7, 2010)

Sometimes a golden tint, depends on time or year and grass.


----------



## gekko62 (Mar 7, 2010)

April said:
			
		

> Sometimes a golden tint, depends on time or year and grass.



ROFL     It _has_ been a looong time since Ive seen any up close


----------



## agriffin (Mar 7, 2010)

pinkduchon said:
			
		

> Not pleased? How could you not be. Those look so real!



Haha, okay thanks!  I think I am being to critical.  I really appreciate all of the comments from everybody!


----------



## agriffin (Mar 7, 2010)

gekko62 said:
			
		

> LOL.. From memory theres a greenish tint I think,& Ian,you have it down pat(haha) on the gravity thing. Splllatt!! Sort of ripples out from the centre. Hows about thwopping those plates on the bench a coupla times to flatten it a bit?



Hahaha, that's exactly what my boyfriend did!  And it seemed to work, but now they have lightened up a bit.  But the FO I used had some vanilla in it, so hopefully they will darken up a bit....  Thanks!


----------



## IanT (Mar 7, 2010)

lol that is friggin great  I love the lemongrass idea too... grrrreeeat lol


----------



## Northland Naturals (Mar 7, 2010)

great idea!  you should take one of them when they're still soft and step on it lightly with a tennis shoe for the imprint.  might make someone laugh!

i'm in Austin, TX and i know all about grand prairie!  i'm sure those will sell like crazy.


----------



## April (Mar 7, 2010)

If you can video your sale day when everybody is gathering around to see the poo...and put it on YouTube, that would be great.


----------



## ToniD (Mar 7, 2010)

BTW    What scent did you make these?


----------



## IanT (Mar 7, 2010)

I think she said vanilla?


----------



## agriffin (Mar 7, 2010)

ToniD said:
			
		

> BTW    What scent did you make these?



Buttery vanilla


----------



## agriffin (Mar 7, 2010)

Northland Naturals said:
			
		

> great idea!  you should take one of them when they're still soft and step on it lightly with a tennis shoe for the imprint.  might make someone laugh!
> 
> i'm in Austin, TX and i know all about grand prairie!  i'm sure those will sell like crazy.



That is so funny!  I was thinking it would be great if I had a doll shoe that would make a good imprint... don't have one.  But I might start looking.  Thanks for everyone's great ideas!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 8, 2010)

Really funny. 

I know you do CP but this mold says it's one inch deep if this helps any.

http://www.spiritcrafts.net/buchfimo.html

What about dog poo?   

http://www.spiritcrafts.net/dogposomo4x1.html


----------



## April (Mar 8, 2010)

OMGoodness, they sell crap molds.

Hilarious.

Imagine a soap dish of this soap sitting beside the sink.  Where is Candid Camera when you need it?


----------



## Zenobiah (Mar 8, 2010)

HAHA, that is awesome! Very creative!


----------



## agriffin (Mar 8, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Really funny.
> 
> I know you do CP but this mold says it's one inch deep if this helps any.
> 
> ...



Those are great!  Thanks for sharing those links...


----------



## Fweda_998 (Mar 22, 2010)

That is a very creative soap 
Is there a Sent to it???


----------



## agriffin (Mar 22, 2010)

Fweda_998 said:
			
		

> That is a very creative soap
> Is there a Sent to it???



Buttery Vanilla which helped get a dark brown color.  I'll have to post updated pics tonite...they have a good layer of ash on them which makes them look like they've been baking in the sun...

And I got some boxes for packaging...


----------



## agriffin (Mar 26, 2010)

Here they are now...as you can see lot's of ash...but it just makes them look like they've been baking in the sun...


----------



## Hazel (Mar 26, 2010)

Great job! They look sooo real.   

I had my sister look at the pics and she said "Is that dog poop?"  :shock:


----------



## gekko62 (Mar 27, 2010)

The Grand Poo-Bahs of cowpie soap.That ash is PERFECT!! LOL
Great job!   8)


----------



## IanT (Mar 27, 2010)

that is great~!


----------



## opalgirl (Mar 30, 2010)

Disgustingly AWESOME!  I hope you sell a sh*tload!


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Mar 31, 2010)

That's so fowl lol Did you scent them with anything? They'll so be good sellers!


----------



## chris21908 (Apr 3, 2010)

LOLOL! I LOVE THESE!!!


----------

